
21 Surprising Facts About Digital Advertising - Condorly
http://condorly.com/21-surprising-facts-digital-advertising/
======
JSeymourATL
> The future of advertising hinges on the combination of nuanced methods,
> creativity, better data collection, and delivering a personalized
> experience.

Curious, any agencies/advertisers doing this now?

------
SteveWatson
Interrupted by a huge pop-up after a few seconds of reading.

